# udder question??? ***Update***



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

My doe was spot bleeding a few weeks ago so I thought she slipped the kid. She was bred in early March. But her udder and teets are getting larger. Please let me know what you think about the pictures? I am sending a blood test off tomorrow and they will compare her levels to the test the breeder took a month ago. So much to learn!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: udder question???*

Hmmm thats odd. Did she start getting a bag right after she started to bleed? If so I would say its just because of aborting. There are people that can do a pouch test if you get a pic of her behind (butt and vulva). If she just started to get a bag I wonder if something happened to just make her bleed a little and still bred, at 3 months bred I would think there is a lot of blood (could be wrong). Im really no help at this lol, I would try the behind pic and see what people say.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*



Jessica84 said:


> Hmmm thats odd. Did she start getting a bag right after she started to bleed? If so I would say its just because of aborting. There are people that can do a pouch test if you get a pic of her behind (butt and vulva). If she just started to get a bag I wonder if something happened to just make her bleed a little and still bred, at 3 months bred I would think there is a lot of blood (could be wrong). Im really no help at this lol, I would try the behind pic and see what people say.


Should I lift her tail and get a close picture?? I am sending her blood work off today to bio tracking and should get a result this time next week with her levels. Luckly the breeder had her tested in May and I got her log number and test levels. I am hoping she is good cause she comes from great milking lines and this buck has been throwing great milking does!!! Or that is what I am told I don't completely understand all of this!
She has a small bag when she got here but about a week after the blood spotting she started getting her udder and teets filling! onder: onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*

Yep lift her tail.... not super close.... but close enough...


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*

okay headed out to the pasture we will see if I can do this without help! Otherwise I have to wait for the kids to get home from school!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: udder question???*

Check for cuts as well....


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*



toth boer goats said:


> Check for cuts as well....


There were not cuts  
I can't get a good picture trying to hold her and lift her tail she just spins around on me. Maybe I will have time to get her on the milk stand later!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: udder question???*

Feed her some grain or hay....then stand behind her... she should put that tail up.... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*



toth boer goats said:


> Feed her some grain or hay....then stand behind her... she should put that tail up.... :wink:


Yep!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: udder question???*

If it has been a couple of weeks the cuts might have heald. I just got done having one that I thought aborted after just 2 weeks bred. She kept having spots of blood, and when I got my hands on the crazy thing I think it might have been sore mouth or something. I have her by her self and here soon if she is still bred can preg tone her and see what the blood was from.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: udder question???*

If it isn't cuts ...I would be suspicious of clamidia or some other type of aborting disease.... if you are having more than one aborting...  :hug:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*

Here is a picture. What is a pouch test? I am so new to this that I am totally lost. I read a lot about goats but I am not sure I will ever know enough!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*



toth boer goats said:


> If it isn't cuts ...I would be suspicious of clamidia or some other type of aborting disease.... if you are having more than one aborting...  :hug:


No one else is aborting. How would I check for clamidia.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: udder question???*

Im not that good at this 'test' but I want to say no not bred. Im not sure how to test for clamidia, but I had a doe abort and was told to put them all on ctc, I did and not one more issue. It also helps with them not getting pink eye since in goats pink eye is clamidia. Here the ctc is spendy, but IMO 100% worth it, and even if they do not have clamidia it will not hurt them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: udder question???*



> Here is a picture. What is a pouch test? I am so new to this that I am totally lost. I read a lot about goats but I am not sure I will ever know enough!


 Pooch test is a way of looking at the vulva and bum area...to indicate after so long by visually telling if a Doe is preggo... :wink:



> No one else is aborting. How would I check for clamidia.


 I thought you said two Does have aborted ..right? My goats never had clamidia...I am not sure but ...I think the vet does a blood test...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: udder question???*

The abortion diseases can be checked by blood test or sample of aborted material. If it was just one doe I would suspect just a chance thing. 
She does not look bred to me but the angle of the photo being downward makes it hard to tell. For future photos take from directly behind that will show tail up all the way down to hocks with bottom of udder.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*

Ok thank you everyone, not sure on all this I am new to the goat world this year. I feel so grateful for so much great insight!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*



freedomstarfarm said:


> The abortion diseases can be checked by blood test or sample of aborted material. If it was just one doe I would suspect just a chance thing.
> She does not look bred to me but the angle of the photo being downward makes it hard to tell. For future photos take from directly behind that will show tail up all the way down to hocks with bottom of udder.


I will take another picture and post it. There wasn't any aborted material just blood.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*

Here are a few better pictures!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder question???*

Those are good pics but in order for me to truly say for sure, the tail needs to be not held up and in a natural upright position...holding the tail up distorts the "girl" area


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: udder question???*



liz said:


> Those are good pics but in order for me to truly say for sure, the tail needs to be not held up and in a natural upright position...holding the tail up distorts the "girl" area


Thank you I am so sorry I just wasn't exactly sure by the time I get the picture right her blood test should be back. Thank you so much for all you help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: udder question???*

:wink:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got her bloom test back and she is open  Iam super bummed. Kind of confused to because she has a bag and is full of milk. Her udder isn't big but she is bagged up and her teets are long and full if milk. Will she dry up on her own. She should have been about 3 months along and there was never a fetus found should I be worried??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't worry unless she starts acting off. As far as her udder growth...if she was just about 3 months along, that is the time that most FF start to develop an udder, if she reabsorbed the pregnancy and the blood test shows she's open, I would watch her for signs of heat and also watch for sign that she may have an infection. You'll definately be able to tell if there is.

Leave her udder alone and watch for heat or discomfort, she should dry up on her own though I have heard of some who will milk a doe like yours and often can bring them into a full lactation with the stimulation.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

liz said:


> I wouldn't worry unless she starts acting off. As far as her udder growth...if she was just about 3 months along, that is the time that most FF start to develop an udder, if she reabsorbed the pregnancy and the blood test shows she's open, I would watch her for signs of heat and also watch for sign that she may have an infection. You'll definately be able to tell if there is.
> 
> Leave her udder alone and watch for heat or discomfort, she should dry up on her own though I have heard of some who will milk a doe like yours and often can bring them into a full lactation with the stimulation.


Thank you! I will let her dry up on her own and watch her. She looks like she will be a easy milker!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

